# Shisha Tobacco



## Dewayne (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay, i recently quit smoking cigarettes cold turkey, but i still have a remaining habbit, i smoke out of the shisha. that's right, i LOVE hookahs and i can't give them up. 

anyways, i decided that since i extinguished my cigarette smoking habbit, that i'd just build on to my hookah habbit. ALTHOUGH, i'm not trying to increase the ammount i smoke out of the hookah (once a week) but the level of excitement.

I want to grow tobacco, nothing like crazy tobacco, just regular tobacco no funny stuff lol. i wanted to cure it, ferment it and all the way to flavoring it and making my own shisha tobacco.

i was wondering if anyone here has any knowledge in the "art" of tobacco flavoring/curing/growing at all? thanks any information is greatly appreciated.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 30, 2008)

hxxp://www.howtogrowtobacco.com/

I had looked into growing my own just to save money. This is a very informational site.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2008)

hXXp://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A28278192


----------



## Organix4Sho (Nov 30, 2008)

If we aren't allowed to talk about LSD, Salvia, etc. on this site we shouldn't be able to talk about tobacco either! 
This is clearly about cultivation and extended use of another drug other than marijuana, which is clearly breaking MP rules
Mods please lock!


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 30, 2008)

cool sites thanks. interesting, i get to choose what type of tobacco i want too, it's like marijuana but not illegal hehe. this is going to be interesting, i don't see too many "indoor grows" except for that one site up there.

i wonder since it's for "veg" growth..being as i don't need flowers unless i get addicted to this, but maybe i can use CFL's. i'm thinking 6 - 27 watt "sunishine" bulbs that emit 5000 lumens which cost around $2.50 at lowes....and 3 plants. drying and curing take a while for this though from what i've read and i want 100% quality.

i think i'm going to get this started and if so i'll post pictures. i need to pick a strain and get some seeds. thanks for the site links.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 30, 2008)

Organix4Sho said:
			
		

> If we aren't allowed to talk about LSD, Salvia, etc. on this site we shouldn't be able to talk about tobacco either!
> This is clearly about cultivation and extended use of another drug other than marijuana, which is clearly breaking MP rules
> Mods please lock!


 
Tobacco is legal


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 30, 2008)

> If we aren't allowed to talk about LSD, Salvia, etc. on this site we shouldn't be able to talk about tobacco either!
> This is clearly about cultivation and extended use of another drug other than marijuana, which is clearly breaking MP rules
> Mods please lock!



Not only is tobacco legal but we talk about growing all sorts of things on this site other than marijuana. There is an entire section on the main forum page dedicated to it, called general gardening, or something like that. While this thread may be more appropriately placed there, what is illegal about growing tobacco. Not to be argumentative but salvia and lsd are in a completely different ball park than tobacco. I'm not familiar with what shisha tobacco is but unless it some sort of mood or mind altering substance, i can't see the harm here.


----------



## Organix4Sho (Nov 30, 2008)

edit: reread site rules and it seems legal drugs are acceptable
sorry broseph, good luck with the tobacco grow
but ps Salvia is way legal


"Almost everything under the sun can be talked about in this area! Let the discussions roam. Of course, discussion of other drugs, violence, personal information, that type of thing and 'politics', is still not allowed here or anywhere on the site."
Tobacco counts as "other drugs". Legal or not.


----------



## MikeAndreson (Mar 9, 2013)

Tobacco is completely legal in all over the world. But, I don't know which country need a legal permission to grow tobacco. Growing your own tobacco is not only fun it can also save you a fortune. Providing you do not intend to sell your tobacco, you can grow as much as you like.


----------

